# New Traynor acoustic amp?



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Looks rather like their take on a Fishman Loudbox Mini. It was sitting in the acoustic room at L&M Brampton, no price tag. It does have a sticker indicating it's a prototype.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Interesting. 

My older Traynor AM150 is on consignment at the local mom'n'pop, so I've been using a small Ibanez Troubadour or Yamaha Stagepas PA instead, for the desired weight relief. 

I generally like Traynor amps so thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Maybe they are moving toward a new line.

Looks like they discontinued the Acoustic Master Custom 225 which is too bad if they did. Says no longer available on L&M; glad I got one when I did.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Is this it?
Traynor Amps


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

$469 list @ L&M... Traynor - 65 Watt Acoustic Amp w/Effects

Not bad considering I spent a good bit more on that for a Roland a few years ago.
The Roland was a nice amp, but I just didn't use it enough and traded it off.

I like the look of that AM Mini.


----------

